# Introducing myself



## TrevorMH (Jan 4, 2017)

Hello, all!

My name is Trevor.  I'm 22 years old.  I'm from Pueblo, Colorado and I'm in my last year of my Bachelor of Social Work at Colorado State University-Pueblo.  One of my favorite parts of college has been my membership in the Lambda Chi Alpha fraternity - my brothers are my best friends, and my fraternity has taught me so much through its traditions and ritualism. 

My fraternity brother and I have a meeting with the Worshipful Master of one of our local lodges here in town on the 9th of January.  We will have men there to sign our membership petitions (should they decide we are worthy!)  I have been doing a LOT of reading online.  I try to stay away from sites that are obviously anti-Masonic or conspiracy theorists.  The Masonic tradition, like my fraternity, has a lot to teach me, and I am eager to learn.

I'm happy to have found this forum, and I hope to learn and grow during my time here.  I'll be sure to tell you all how our meeting at the lodge goes.

All the best,

Trevor M. Hardin


----------



## MWS (Jan 4, 2017)

Welcome Trevor, taking the first step in Masonry is always an exciting one.
Please keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## goomba (Jan 4, 2017)

Good luck!


----------



## ugur (Jan 4, 2017)

welcome trevor


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jan 4, 2017)

You should look in to enliightment lodge in Colorado Springs

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Jan 5, 2017)

Greetings from Australia !

Joining Freemasonry was one of the best decisions I've made and I strongly recommend you keep pursuing the path you are on


----------



## Keith C (Jan 5, 2017)

I think you are embarking on a good path.  I wish I had been made a Mason at your age, it would have made life much better!

Good luck in your Masonic Journey.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 5, 2017)

Good luck. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## KSigMason (Jan 5, 2017)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## billyjfootball (Jan 5, 2017)

Welcome, Trevor!  I'm an old Lambda Chi Alpha alumni from Widener University (BXZ Chapter).  Joining Freemasonry has changed my life.  




Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 7, 2017)

TrevorMH said:


> Hello, all!
> 
> My name is Trevor.  I'm 22 years old.  I'm from Pueblo, Colorado and I'm in my last year of my Bachelor of Social Work at Colorado State University-Pueblo.  One of my favorite parts of college has been my membership in the Lambda Chi Alpha fraternity - my brothers are my best friends, and my fraternity has taught me so much through its traditions and ritualism.
> 
> ...



Welcome Trevor! Good luck with your journey within Freemasonry!


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 9, 2017)

TrevorMH said:


> Hello, all!
> 
> My name is Trevor.  I'm 22 years old.  I'm from Pueblo, Colorado and I'm in my last year of my Bachelor of Social Work at Colorado State University-Pueblo.  One of my favorite parts of college has been my membership in the Lambda Chi Alpha fraternity - my brothers are my best friends, and my fraternity has taught me so much through its traditions and ritualism.
> 
> ...



As for the sites that talk about how Masonry is anti-religion and conspiracy etc, don't you feel those sites are inadvertently marketing Masonry in a positive way lol? It was refreshing knowing it's a spiritual group with no specific dogma I guess.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 9, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> As for the sites that talk about how Masonry is anti-religion and conspiracy etc, don't you feel those sites are inadvertently marketing Masonry in a positive way lol?



Exactly.  You can't know everything about someone by who their friends and enemies are, but you can learn a lot.  And you can learn more by who their enemies are than by who their friends are.  Our friends are eminent folks in the neighborhood.  Our enemies are anonymous crazies out on the Internet somewhere.  That says very much.


----------



## melinda (Jan 10, 2017)

Welcome Trevor, hope last night went well!! Maybe odd to see a female reply, but I am an OES member and just friendly!


----------

